# Killifish - what do I need to know?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I know nothing of killifish, and the PetsMart clerks don't either. Are they schooling fish? They look like top swimmers - are they?

I ask because I'm looking at getting one or a few. What do I need to know about them?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Killifish of the world

I know nothing about them myself,but have been told this place has the best info on them.If you do decide to go with some,how about telling us your experience with them once you do?

Ive always liked the looks of them but I think they dont live very long.I know you can buy killi eggs on AB,and I think they are like BBS in the fact the eggs will rest if they dry out?I think.Not sure,lol.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Golden wonder killies is what Petsmart carries. They have upward turned mouths and feed off the top. Will eat smaller fish that go to the top. Can be aggressive, get to about 4 inches. Size of tank will depend on how many you get. Does not normally make good tank mates in a community tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Aquarium Fish International (magazine) just did a huge section on Killies.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

susankat said:


> Golden wonder killies is what Petsmart carries. They have upward turned mouths and feed off the top. Will eat smaller fish that go to the top. Can be aggressive, get to about 4 inches. Size of tank will depend on how many you get. Does not normally make good tank mates in a community tank.


Shame on you! Killies make great community tank fish. One just has to pick the neighbors like any neighborhood. One doesn't keep Oscars with Neons or Guppies but a male only tank of Texas Cichlids and Oscars and Green Terrors could do just fine if it is big enough.

Go see www.AKA.org That is where the Killifish action is. They even have an auction site where you can find great buys and sometimes local fish.

Killifish are from all over the world but the Antarctic and Arctic. The US has 2 dozen+ species all across the country. They are the most beautiful and colorful fishes of the world, even more colorful than those marine things only the oceans can spawn. South America, Mid-America, Africa, the far East, the Mid-East. I know I have some pictures to post but look on the AKA.org website for more information. More later . . .

Charles H


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I keep several killies, and wonder killies do not make good community tank fish. Best done in a species tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Decided against the killies - I enjoy my shrimp far too much. However, my next tank might be a killi biotope. Are there any south american killies that might coexist with some GBRs or Bolivians?


----------

